# Looking to purchase NX5510 HST



## doug57 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thinking of purchasing NX5510 HST with front end loader. What can I expect? Good ?Bad? Not sure if I want 3 Range Hydrostatic transmission. I prefer manual transmission.


----------

